# Is the SB-600 built in diffuser any good?



## anubis404 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just received my SB-600 in the mail (its awesome), and I was wondering if the built in diffuser was any good. Should I get a diffuser for it? If so, what kind?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2008)

Have you read the manual?

I'm guessing that you are referring to the built-in wide angle panel...?

It's meant to be used when you are using a lens that is wider than 18mm (crop) or 24mm (full).  The flash has a zooming head to match the focal length of the lens, so that you are not wasting light by lighting up areas that the lens can't see.  If you are using an ultra wide lens, in the 10-20mm range, you would need to use the wide angle panel to get full flash coverage.

There are many flash accessories available.  They each have their strengths and weaknesses.  I think that a lot of people get and use them because they don't really understand light and/or their flash.  I suggest learning to use your flash without silly accessories and then get something when and if you find that you have a need for it.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 5, 2008)

My manual says that pull out panel is for lenses such as 14 mm, as Mike said.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 5, 2008)

It makes it go to 14mm coverage. But you can get it to stand up and it works as a built in bounce card in a pinch.


----------



## anubis404 (Dec 5, 2008)

Kegger said:


> It makes it go to 14mm coverage. But you can get it to stand up and it works as a built in bounce card in a pinch.



That's what I've been using it for, and it works great.

I'm asking what will diffusers give me that the bare flash won't? What do they do?


----------



## Jklersy (Dec 5, 2008)

they soften the light.  it also lit up more of the foreground on my 380ex when at the 75 degree angle, which works great for low light on the move.  better snaps at party's and such.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 5, 2008)

The SB-600 doesn't come with a diffuser.  It comes with a flip panel to increase it's beam width to 17mm.

The SB-800 comes with a diffuser, 5th battery holder, an integrated flip-up bounce card and the same 17mm flip panel to increase beam width.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 5, 2008)

Diffusers do just that-take the light and spread it around, thereby making it less harsh and providing a wider coverage.  Same power spread over a wider area equals softer light all around and lessened shadows.


----------



## LWW (Dec 5, 2008)

I think everyone is part right, Nikon doesn't call it a diffuser however on their site, but a wide flash adapter.

LWW


----------



## kundalini (Dec 5, 2008)

LWW said:


> I think everyone is part right, Nikon doesn't call it a diffuser however on their site, but a wide flash adapter.
> 
> LWW


*DING DING DING DING*...... We have a winner. 

See pages 10 & 74 of your manual.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 6, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Diffusers do just that-take the light and spread it around, thereby making it less harsh and providing a wider coverage.  Same power spread over a wider area equals softer light all around and lessened shadows.



... and drop the power of the flash by 1-2 stops.


----------



## Chewbecca (Dec 6, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> The SB-600 doesn't come with a diffuser.  It comes with a flip panel to increase it's beam width to 17mm.
> 
> The SB-800 comes with a diffuser, 5th battery holder, an integrated flip-up bounce card and the same 17mm flip panel to increase beam width.




Weren't you saying in another thread, though, that the SB800 isn't available anymore?  Or at least isn't being made by Nikon any longer?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 6, 2008)

Chewbecca said:


> Weren't you saying in another thread, though, that the SB800 isn't available anymore?  Or at least isn't being made by Nikon any longer?



It is not being made, but is still available everywhere I look.  Prices are not dropping however... I would pick up 4 if the prices came done.  No way I want the SB-900.  Way overpriced for what it is.

If I cannot find a deal on SB-800, I have 4 SB-600s coming in the spring.  I just ordered a Vivitar 285 for my dad to play with on his Nikon F2a.  He has no need for CLS, high speed FP sync or iTTL.


----------



## Chewbecca (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, with winter here (Illinois is ALREADY feeling it), and my clumsiness, I figure the safest thing for me is to practice my inside photography.

I use my flash attached onto my camera, and so far, I haven't really felt a need to take it off (again, that is).  BUT an extra flash (or two) would seriously help me take inside photos better than places where there is a ton of light in my house.  It would also help with bringing dark eyes out in my photos.  I, personally, LIKE catchlights in eyes (not TOO overdone, though).
I don't know.  I have a lot to think about and a lot to experiment with.  But I do know that at least one more flash would make it more fun in experimenting with light.

Since I'm not doing professional portraiture, one more SB600 should suit me fine, right?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 6, 2008)

I have friends in Chicago, apparently, you guys are getting pummled with snow a heck of a lot more than even we are in Montrreal.  Our grass is still green here!

Catchlights are a part of portraiture and nothing wrong with them.  My personal take is that I like the smaller round ones.  There are people who use huge sofboxes and it clearly shows in the eyes, or 2-3 light setups and each light is clearly reflected in the eyes.  I try to play with the lighting and poses in such a way that one is seen.

As long as the lights are off camera, and no red-eye is happening, it's all good.


----------



## Jon_Are (Dec 6, 2008)

> ...and drop the power of the flash by 1-2 stops.



How exactly is this overcome, on the flash or within the camera? (I couldn't find an answer in the SB-600 manual).

Thanks,

Jon


----------

